# Duckwood Vase



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2013)

This is really a child of WB. Made from Duckwood, stabilized in a chamber and resin from Jon Kennedy and turned in part with a chisel made from Greg. (Woodtick)

This one is turned face grain and not end grain. I wanted the grain and spalt to run this way so I turned it face grain. That creates a lot of tear out, thus the stabilization. This is actually why I bought this size chamber from Jon. I like deciding how I want the grain oriented and then doing the cut and turning accordingly. Normally I will go somewhere around 45 degrees to get the effect that I want, this one needed to go a full 90. The stabilization was an experiment that was a success. 

This one is a face grain view
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/facegrain1_zpsd0492947.jpg

This one is an end grain view
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/endgrain2_zps0b29fa88.jpg[/url]

The other face grain shot
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/facegrain2_zps65c7c11e.jpg[/url]

The other end grain shot
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/endgrain1_zps279851c4.jpg[/url]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiminy Crickit that is AWESOME. That's truly the definition of eye candy. A fantastic piece of wood excellently turned. Man that Ohio Duckwood is just gorgeous. 

 x 10


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 21, 2013)

Nicely done! That thing is amazing!!! Truly a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow!!! Great figure there. Amazing artwork.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea, a success for sure! Just gorgeous! So do you rough turn the piece, then stabilize it?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, a success for sure! Just gorgeous! So do you rough turn the piece, then stabilize it?



Yes - Rough turned it, hollowed it to about an inch thick. Thought about going thinner but I am SOOooo glad I didn't. Coming out of the oven the tenon was so untrue I had to cut another. The end grain sides had also soaked up more resin than the face grain sides and it was really out of balance. Had to take it to 3/4 just to get it round again. 
Something I will definitely do more of.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like your injury is definitely healed- very nice piece!!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 21, 2013)

wow truly beutifull peice scott - you never cease to amaze me with your talent .i just wish i had some wood like that :dash2::dash2::dash2::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jiminy Crickit that is AWESOME. That's truly the definition of eye candy. A fantastic piece of wood excellently turned. Man that Ohio Duckwood is just gorgeous.
> 
> x 10



OMG isnt that the truth!! Wtf scott...... that thing is MIND BLOWING!!!! AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 21, 2013)

Scott, that thing is amazing! Outstanding job!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 21, 2013)

Man i just have to keep coming back to this thread to stare at that thing... omg, i say that thing is absolutely perfect, when you say the stabalization was a success.... thats a gross understatement scott...... when i flip through my book of gods and under lathe gods i see the name scott in bold face......


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 21, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Man i just have to keep coming back to this thread to stare at that thing... omg, i say that thing is absolutely perfect, when you say the stabalization was a success.... thats a gross understatement scott...... when i flip through my book of gods and under lathe gods i see the name scott in bold face......



yep jimmy that man has mad skills.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2013)

Scott, you continue to evolve and learn and challenge yourself. Thanks for trying new things and sharing them here with us. Another beautiful piece! You are truly a very talented craftsman indeed. Tickles me to see some work done with one of my tools as well.  Great job Scott.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy Duckwood, Batman. To steal a phrase from another thread, "That vase is bitchin!"


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Scott, you continue to evolve and learn and challenge yourself. Thanks for trying new things and sharing them here with us. Another beautiful piece! You are truly a very talented craftsman indeed. Tickles me to see some work done with one of my tools as well.  Great job Scott.



Greg - I haven't put a handle on it yet because I haven't found a piece of wood worthy. I use it in a pre fab interchangeable handle that I use and love. I would say that this was the maiden voyage for it, as it was the only tool I used in the shoulder, but I will confess I have used it a few times to nibble at a hard to reach spot in other projects though. I also think about it every time I am polishing a knife blank to a mirror polish - Thats a hell of a lot of work. I'm guessing a knife blank is less work than one of those. 
hanks for the awesome hollower


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 21, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, a success for sure! Just gorgeous! So do you rough turn the piece, then stabilize it?
> ...



I think your on to something there Scott, stabilize and fill the grain on otherwise marginally usable, but beautiful wood. The results are a home run! how big is your chamber?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...



It's a 7" diameter, by I guess maybe a 21" height? Pretty definite on the diameter but I will measure the height tomorrow. I don't do a whole lot beyond that diameter, mainly because its hard to find a nice blank bigger than that. 

Those pics were taken before it was buffed out. You should see it after. If you like a shiny finish its a home run. If you like a matte finish you wont like it. Think of a stabilized pen blank or stopper blank and how well they finish. 
I'm just waiting for Kevin's piece of sweet gum to stop giving up moisture and am going to try the same thing with it. If it starts splitting I may try to jumpstart the process. There will be nothing to lose at that point.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2013)

Scott, I keep coming back to this thread and your other recent threads with pics just to look. That is some amazing work and a beautiful piece out of some amazing wood! I showed my wife and she just said, "Woah!"


----------



## BarbS (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a really fabulous piece! What a success. Love it!


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice. She is a looker. Rick


----------



## DKMD (Sep 22, 2013)

That's fantastic! Great form and finish, and the stabilizing seems to have enhanced an already beautiful piece of duckwood. It's a really beautiful piece!

A funny... When I type 'duckwood' into my phone, it tried to autocorrect to 'ducks old'... Sorry, Dave!:rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 22, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's fantastic! Great form and finish, and the stabilizing seems to have enhanced an already beautiful piece of duckwood. It's a really beautiful piece!
> 
> A funny... When I type 'duckwood' into my phone, it tried to autocorrect to 'ducks old'... Sorry, Dave!:rotflmao3:



:wtf1: the old ducks not  wait a minute my body hurts when i get up /my eyes a failing /i keep getting letters from aarp/ loseing some hair nahh its got to be somthing else because me and greg jog 5 miles every morning before we mill wood.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

Amazing! Very nice work!!!


----------



## Molokai (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice looking wood. Love the spalting. 
I dont know how but i missed a few of your bowls lately. I think i need to start using that option 
VIEW TODAYS POSTS


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 18, 2013)

Any chance that you would stabilize a piece for me, name a price if you would be so inclined.

Mike Jones....in Redding, [b*]waaaayyy*[/b] nothern Ca.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Any chance that you would stabilize a piece for me, name a price if you would be so inclined.
> 
> Mike Jones....in Redding, [b*]waaaayyy*[/b] nothern Ca.



Sure. I'd love to get another turners perspective on it. I'm in love with it. Send me a piece you have already rough turned. Tenon still on is fine. I'll be in the shop in a bit and can give you max diameter.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance that you would stabilize a piece for me, name a price if you would be so inclined.
> ...



Mike - make it 6 3/4 max diameter. It needs to be dry wood. Under 10% optimally but EMC will work.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 18, 2013)

what an awesome vessel!!!!! Outstanding job!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Very nice looking wood. Love the spalting.
> I dont know how but i missed a few of your bowls lately. I think i need to start using that option
> VIEW TODAYS POSTS



You ain't the only one that needs to 'click' on that option....I missed this too.




The woodmanship on this piece is purely thrilling!!! Any chance you'll do a photo step-by-step on the pre-turning, stabilizing, and finishing?

What was the stuff you used to stabilize this piece?





Scott (guess I need another 'hobby') B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking wood. Love the spalting.
> ...




I could do that. I used Jon Kennedy's resin on this and am very happy with it.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

That's a fantastic turning and a pleasure to behold. You got Talent!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 20, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Molokai said:
> ...





Awesome, let me know when the 'lesson' begins!
But for now, do you happen to remember how much resin got sucked into the piece? 1/2gallon maybe??


Scott (what is the size too) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > SDB777 said:
> ...




No where near - it was rough turned and hollowed before it was stabilized as opposed to stabilizing the entire blank. I didn't weigh it before and after but I will on the next one


----------

